

The Economic History of The Wizard of Oz - rglovejoy
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/7933175.stm

======
jdanndc
what are the chances that the gold/silver parallels AND the Dark Side of the
Moon synchronicity are both coincidence? Part of the joke maybe. If you
haven't done the "start dark side on the nth lion roar of wizard of oz"
experiment, I recommend it.

